# Slovak nočný



## CKM367

Hi!
As far as I can undrstand, *nočný *is the Slovak for English *nocturnal *or Russian *ночной*, right? I can guess *nočný *is masculine. And what is the feminine for *nočný*? *Nočna*? What is the Slovak for a woman that walks around at night (like English *night owl* or Russian *полуночница*)?


----------



## morior_invictus

CKM367 said:


> Hi!
> As far as I can undrstand,*nočný *is the Slovak for English *nocturnal *or Russian *ночной*, right? I can guess *nočný *is masculine. And what is the feminine for *nočný*? *Nočná*? What is the Slovak for a woman that walks around at night (like English *night owl* or Russian *полуночница*)? Hmm... I would probably translate a "night owl" as "*nočný tvor*" (gender-neutral). Let's see what others think.


----------



## Azori

CKM367 said:


> What is the Slovak for a woman that walks around at night (like English *night owl* or Russian *полуночница*)?


For a night owl one could use *nočná sova* (_lit._ night owl), also *nočný vták* (night bird) - the word _vták_ is masculine but I think in this case it can be used for a woman, too. Another word is *ponocovač* (also masculine, the verb *ponocovať* means "to stay/sit up late"), maybe *ponocovačka* could be used but it doesn't sound right to me.


----------



## vianie

> What is the Slovak for a woman that walks around at night (like English *night owl or Russian полуночница)? Hmm... I would probably translate a "night owl" as "nočný tvor" (gender-neutral). Let's see what others think.*



Other possible translations:

*námesačná* - a moony, nightwalker woman (an adjective of feminine gender)
*ponocujúca* - a woman that stays awake during the night-time (an adjective of feminine gender)
*netopier* - a bat (a noun of masculine grammatical gender)


----------



## Azori

vianie said:


> *námesačná* - a moony, nightwalker woman (an adjective of feminine gender)


*námesačná* (adj.) = somnambulant, sleepwalking 


> *netopier* - a bat (a noun of masculine grammatical gender)


netopier???


----------



## CKM367

I did not mean a moony, a sleepwalker.


----------



## vianie

Azori said:


> netopier???



yes!!! I just named few Slovak, say, synonyms being used for a night creature.


----------



## Azori

vianie said:


> I just named few Slovak, say, synonyms being used for a night creature.


How can "námesačná" and "netopier" mean the same thing as "night owl"?


----------



## vianie

As we didn't know which translation CKM367 actually wants to get, I widened the possible translations of one word, that's it.

One thing is for sure, there's no one-word term such as polnočnica for the night owl in Slovak. We say something like "tá, ktorá chodí spať okolo polnoci" for that.


----------



## Azori

vianie said:


> As *we* didn't know which translation CKM367 actually wants to get, I widened the possible translations of one word, that's it.


Or rather you... 


CKM367 said:


> What is the Slovak for a woman that walks around at night (like English *night owl* or Russian *полуночница*)?





vianie said:


> One thing is for sure, there's no one-word term such as polnočnica for the night owl in Slovak. We say something like "tá, ktorá chodí spať okolo polnoci" for that.


What's this again...


----------



## vianie

Azori said:


> What's this again...


A reaction on that Russian word:


CKM367 said:


> What is the Slovak for a woman that walks around at night (like English *night owl* or Russian *полуночница*)?






> Or rather you...


Errare humanum est...


----------

